# Want to Build a ROP?



## Whitelitee (Apr 12, 2006)

But I dont know where to order the parts, can some one give me a link to where to get the parts? Thank you for all your help. Im on my way to pick up a 2D mag now.


----------



## luigi (Apr 12, 2006)

I just built one  WOW!

The bulbs can be get from www.lighthound.com (3854 bulbs) http://www.lighthound.com/sales/flashlight_bulbs.htm
They come in a set of 2 a high intensity bulb and long runtime bulb.

The 2d6AA carrier can be obtained from CPF user fivemega or modamag, I got it from fivemega and worked great. Fits the 2d Mag perfectly.

The reflector (metal one) can be obtained from the Sandwich Shoppe 
http://theledguy.chainreactionweb.com/product_info.php?products_id=747 (Camless MOP reflector) or from fivemega or modamag or litho123 I think.

The lens can be obtained from www.flashlightlens.com (UCL) or from www.lighthound.com (borofloat). 

The batteries: You will want to use CBP1650s because they result brigther than regular Sanyos or other rechargeables. Check www.cheapbatterypacks.com for 1650 AA batteries. They have less capacity but can be drained more power. I'm using Sanyo's 2700 now because I'm waiting for my 1650s so I can't compare 

The 2d minimag you can get in the supermarket I think 

Good luck!
Luigi


----------



## DonShock (Apr 12, 2006)

ModaMag's 6AA-2D battery adapter: https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/96929
FiveMega's 6AA-2D battery adapter, ROP bulbs also: http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=111885

Metal Reflectors:
ModaMag - http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=103180
FiveMega - removable Cam http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=112185
- Deep reflector http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=112533
Litho123 - https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/108339
LightEdge - http://light-edge.com/products.asp?section=Mag%20Reflectors&cat=42

Glass Lens: Flashlightlens.com - http://www.flashlightlens.com/products.htm

ROP Bulbs: LightHound - http://www.lighthound.com/sales/flashlight_bulbs.htm

I think that's everyplace I've seen the various parts.


----------



## sig-in-tx (Apr 12, 2006)

The easy way is a 4d light with a rc 6 cell battery. I get over a hour with mine. Six sub c 3400 mha.


----------



## Turbo_E (Apr 12, 2006)

my only advice over ^^^ these guys, get the 8 AA holder (from Modamag or wherever) and a dummy AA cell, so you will be using 7AA's. its is utterly breathtaking how bright his thing is on 7 AA NiMh batteries VS jus OK on 6 AA's.

i like to shine the light on my woman's butt till she notices it getting hot. this is from a few feet away too LOL


----------



## Whitelitee (Apr 12, 2006)

That was fast thank you so much guys. What is the most common/best reflector to go with. HS, MOP or SMO . Im thinking Mop thanks again guys.


----------



## Whitelitee (Apr 12, 2006)

I want a nice beam, with not many/ to none artifacts, I want a more throw/ good flood mix thank you, How about LOP


----------



## 91101 (Apr 12, 2006)

Whitelitee said:


> I want a nice beam, with not many/no artifacts I want a good throw/flood mix thank you, How about LOP



If you want no artifacts go with at least MOP. I have one with SMO and one with MOP.


----------



## dudewithamag (Apr 13, 2006)

I want to place the order for the parts today after work. So should I go with a mop for a good beam?


----------



## Delvance (Apr 13, 2006)

Here's my 2 cents

All with ROP bulb in mind
SMO = Too much artifact imho,
LOP = Fair bit if artifact, throws just as well as SMO in use (larger smoother hotspot can give the impression of massive throw and throw better in use)
MOP = Less artifact now, it's still there though
LS = Almost no artifacts now, throw is still decent
MS = Byebye artifact, byebye throw. Smooth hotspot then sidespill
HS = No artifact, almost no hotspot...like a smooth wall of light, what throw ?

LS,MS,HS = light, medium, high stippled.

I didn't include HOP...HOP and LS should be quite similar.

I use LOPs on both my ROPs. If you can get the light to output enough lumens (via overdrive, resistance reduction etc), artifacts become less and less noticeable.
If you've ever seen a Surefire light's beam...that beam would roughly be given by a MS reflector.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Alin10123 (Jul 1, 2006)

Here's a charger to charge the battery pack or the battery holder that you guys use to build the ROP. 

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/104771


----------



## degsdg (May 3, 2010)

What is an ROP?


----------



## think2x (May 3, 2010)

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/120462

This should answer most/all your questions.


----------



## bigchelis (May 4, 2010)

I think the best set-up is to get a 2C Mag.

A 2C Mag can fit 2 18650 cells perfectly. You will have the same 18650's that your other lights use.

A KD V3 OP reflector is $15
The ROP 3854H and 3854L $10
UCL AR coated lens $7


Thats it. Well you have to take off the anodizing from the inside of the 2C Mag then shorten the spring or use a Magnet as a spring. I used both ways and its the same.


----------



## kramer5150 (May 4, 2010)

bigchelis said:


> I think the best set-up is to get a 2C Mag.
> 
> A 2C Mag can fit 2 18650 cells perfectly. You will have the same 18650's that your other lights use.
> 
> ...


... you'll also need to fabricate a cell spacer from PVC, or roll up some paper.


----------



## fivemega (May 4, 2010)

bigchelis said:


> A 2C Mag can fit 2 18650 cells perfectly.



*Pair of AW's protected 18650 won't fit in standard 2C M*g.*


----------



## Chrontius (May 6, 2010)

Good choice for your first hotwire. 

I'd personally second the recommendation of Fivemega's excellent 6xAA battery pack, but point out that Kaidomain sells some fine lenses and adequate reflectors - most of the ones on here seem to be camless, if you want to be able to adjust the focus like a normal maglite, you need the cammed reflectors. Another option is the Kai Golden Shorty tailcap spring, which just makes it so much easier to get the tailcap on. It's also low-resistance and gold plated, but the tip of the spring needs a little smoothing with a Dremel before it's perfect.


----------



## Ms_SS (Aug 13, 2011)

Smooth M2 reflector


----------

